# Virus?



## LindaFVB (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,
About 6 weeks ago I purchased a Paph. gardinerii. The buds developed and flowered nicely. A new fan continues to grow. So far so good, but today I found the bottom leaf of the old fan had turned red half way down the leaf. Both sides of the leaf look bad. I also note that other leaves of this fan where there was obvious cell collapse now has a red tinge. So what does everyone think? 
The new fan looks fine, no sign of cell collapse. 2 new leaves and another showing.
Thanks,
Linda


----------



## LindaFVB (Apr 14, 2007)

I thought I attached a picture. Let' try this again.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 14, 2007)

The pictures aren't loaded but I can link you to the Orchid Board to see the pics...
http://www.orchidboard.com/community/pests-diseases/3422-virus.html


----------



## Per (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a villosum that has similar markings. It is growing very well and flowers normally, neither of which are symptomatic of viruses. I agree with Fren to keep it as long as it is growing and flowering well, though a little extra caution may be in order until you are sure it is not spreading anything (i.e. keep an extra eye on it and, as always, sterile tools).


----------



## bwester (Apr 15, 2007)

sounds fungal...... happens to be identical to whats happening to mine for orchidtn on ebay.....


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2007)

Paphs very rarely are susceptible to virus, and viruses usually don't have this type of symptoms, they're seen more in the flowers than the plants. I seriously doubt it is a virus. 

Sometimes leaves just die back fast like that and there are reasons for it but who knows - in this case I would remove the badly effected brown leaf and up your humidity. Treat with an antifungal such as physan.


----------



## LindaFVB (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone. That leaf sure did die fast. I will treat the plant and hope for the best.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 15, 2007)

wait a minute. we might have all missed something. 
the leaf was on an old fan that had finished flowering. 
each growth will bloom only once then die though new growths will come out along the rhizome. i agree that the dying back was quite fast, but the old growths die off, giving what energy they have left to the plant to feed new growths.


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2007)

That looks like normal leaf dieback. Kinda like when leaves on trees turn in the fall.

A change in climate and culture condititions may have precipitated this. Keep the air humidity and airflow up. This species seems a bit prone to desication.


----------



## LindaFVB (Apr 15, 2007)

I like the word "normal". Since I only started gathering paphs./phrags. I have alot to learn. Last night I placed the leaf in a bag and today I note another inch of the leaf has turned red. At this rate, by tomorrow the leaf will be covered. I have the plant isolated. Thank you for your opinions.


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Apr 15, 2007)

> Paphs very rarely are susceptible to virus



Maybe just bad wording, but at any rate Paphs are susceptible to the three most commonly found viruses in orchid collections, I know of no data scoring susceptibility of different genera, but I have found enough virused Paphs, usually older clones that have been around forever or clones from collections with lots of Cattleyas and Cymbidiums. I believe the thought is Paphs are rarely exposed to viruses because we don't tend to cut on them as much as Cattleyas or Cymbidiums, and since they aren't cloned they are not distributed pre-virused as many other genera were. Also a word about summering out. Bean Yellow Mosaic virus has many, many hosts (rarely beans these days as they've been by and large bred for resistance), and is readily transmitted to orchids by aphids. It is the only virus that I have seen have overt serious consequences for Paphs (as in death).

I can't believe someone told you that looks like virus on that other board.


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2007)

Bob, thank you for clarifying, you are right I did not choose my words carefully enough this morning. Also the information on *why* Paphs are rarely exposed makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Ellen (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree that your pics look like normal leaf dieback.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree with Bob. We rarely cut paphs so they aren't as infected as other orchids, not that they aren't suceptible.
Yea it was really wierd someone said tobacco virus, that's just a little funny to me. Tobacco virus doesn't look like that even on a cymbidium


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 15, 2007)

tobacco mosaic virus, thank you very much....


----------



## LindaFVB (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for answering so quickly. Appreciate everyone's reassurance and direction. I treated the plant and will keep it alone for a few days. Since this change occured so quickly, I would think if it gets worse that will happen within the week. Thanks again.
Linda


----------



## LindaFVB (May 1, 2007)

I just wanted to update you about my plant. Looks like the votes are in and the plant is doing fine.:clap: So all those who thought "normal" leaf dieback, I think you were correct. There has been no further lose and the new fan continues to grow a new leaf. I am moving the plant back in with its buddies. Now when it happens again, I can relax.
Thanks again


----------

